# Obedience Update



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Well Gabby and Teddi had obedience last night. I swear with Kathy at the reins, Gabby is ring ready right now! With me..... we need more time. I know I need to learn all the stuff, and it is natural for Kathy but to see my dog just do it right despite me, makes me proud. 

Kathy cautioned me we need to teach her carefully, because Gabby is SO quick to learn we have to be sure we are teaching her correctly because she will incorrect just as fast. Though I do think she can be easily corrected too. We worked on stand stays. Gabby kept wanting to turn around when I walked around her. Now I know she knows better we had to do stand stays and walk around your dog in novice UKC rally. But she had a leash on so the picture is different and that was last summer now it is now. So we did that, did a little resistant pressure on her in the stand, and she taught me how to maintain her attention in training. Of course using a treat makes Gabby excited, so we had to tone her down. She just catches on so quick. 

Gabby's heeling looks incredible... with Kathy. My timing is not there yet on the corrections, and the rewards. I am too focused on what "I" am doing. Goo's drop on recall is perfect. She LOVES that game. We also started working on go outs. The "mark" and run to the wall/stantion (with a treat to go to) is fabulous. I think I could send her from across the room easy enough because of her field training. However, the turn and sit we need to teach. Not that she is not doing it, she just has to learn to do it every time. 

Teddi was much better. It is hard to be a cheerleader and a trainer. Hard on me. However I think we sustained her energy and focus much longer than previously. We are just working on keeping her up, keeping everything short, but doing a little of everything. She recommended doing a few exercises, putting her away for a while coming back out doing a few more and do that periodically during the day. Rather than one session. I need to figure out a game plan but I think I could do that. Her goal with Teddi is get her to work up, maintain up, and happy once we get there, THEN we can tone it down to a working level. Question in my mind... can we get there?

Kathy talked last night about starting to do less treats and longer sessions with Gabby (in classes) to start weaning her off and get her ready for the ring. Maybe I should let Kathy handler her :curtain:  There are a couple fun matches coming up I plan to do. The first will be practice rally only. We are entering a rally trial for Jan. Then the Jan practice I want to do a rally practice and an obedience run through. Well maybe not a 'run through' I will do exactly what Kathy tells me to do. Both of these would be Gabby only. IF I can get hubby to go, perhaps I will take Teddi and he can play with her engagingly outside of the ring. Or maybe I will take Teddi and play games with her in the ring. For a minute or so then take her home. 

Our lessons are now every other week. I worry that leaves me too much on my own. Michelle, Susan, Jodie do any of you want to come over and help me???? : I am enjoying this journey but it is probalby the hardest for 'me'. My dog makes everything easy.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sounds like you guys are doing very well.Write down your instructions from your teacher or do a journal. That way you can remember to practice everything ... 
I used to write down all the exersizes and then under that heading write down notes to work on .. or specific instructions. It is too easy to forget and focus on one thing and forget or not get to them all...Have fun!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Kathy actually does that for me. She writes down at the end of every class what we did, what we need to work on. Then she copies it and gives it to me. That way she can review before our next lesson too. No pressure to practice. LOL 

Still it is hard to practice on a sidewalk, driveway, or in our basement around the sectional. I wish I had a place close to home I could practice at.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Sounds like you guys are doing very well.Write down your instructions from your teacher or do a journal. That way you can remember to practice everything ...
> I used to write down all the exersizes and then under that heading write down notes to work on .. or specific instructions. It is too easy to forget and focus on one thing and forget or not get to them all...Have fun!


I am a bad student, I do none of that...

Keep it up Ann, it is always more about teaching the handler than teaching the dog in the beginning. That is why I spend a ton more time reading everything I can get my hands on about training than actually doing any training. I am lucky if I can train under someone once a month, so you are already at an advantage over me!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a great training session! With Gabby at your side, you two will be fabulous! Don't worry, all the things will come together with a little time.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

you guys are doing GREAT!! She'll be ready for the ring in no time!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a great session you had 

I have one instructor who hates when I write things down - I do anyway LOL

My other instructors love me to write things down and my very first instructor absolutely insisted!! I write things down and then incorporate notes, etc into my training logs .. it really helps me in planning a training session


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Good job, Ann<:

It sounds like you are having a ball<:

ETA - It's totally hard to find places to train in winter, so I sympathize. 

I'm off work today, so I went down to the pavillion downtown to work stays. The biggest distraction there on quiet days like today is the ducks and geese in the mill pond right by the pavillion, the mill pond itself, and the traffic (my guy is a country boy and gets rattled by the constant cars and trucks going by on main street). 

The other place where we train is at a little store front - we use the sheltered walkway right outside the doors. The one I go to is like a portraits place that has limited hours, so we have the walk all to ourselves and can work off leash with getting bothered by anyone. 

Back when I was training Danny and our old instructor was going on one of her very many breaks (we'd go 3-6 months without class), we mainly trained at the one shopping store front. 

You have the plus of having other things to do with your dogs - with the agility and field. There's all that socialization and focus work being taken care of.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds like she is doing wonderful! I am sure you will catch on and in the meantime she will just make you look good!

What an awesome instructor!!! I love that she writes everything down and you get to review it.

I have been totally slacking on ob training, now I feel guilty! Back to it!


----------

